

Is this the end of the laptop? - bdfh42
http://theonda.org/articles/2008/03/15/rip-laptop-formfactor-you-served-us-well

======
bdfh42
I suspect that we can, as yet, only see the first incling of the laptop's
replacement but it would be fair to point out that with a VPN and something
like (dare I say it) Microsoft's Remote Desktop you can get some work done
without toting a heavy hitting machine around with you.

